# Anyone see the price of Fats?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I just noticed that the recent price on Fats was $1.27. I had to do a double take. With corn being what it is I did not think we would see those prices anytime soon.
The dollar has fallen for 5 straight weeks making exporting more lucrative. It also looks like winter grazing will be good.
Hopefully we will see prices return to where they were this past Spring.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*wow,they realy jumped up this week.I see the futures is up around 1.36 for april.*


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I need to check our local sale and see if the prices were up.
I was going to winter a few calves an hope the high prices returned in the Spring. With futures that high, weaners should be bringing good money again.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_With high priced corn I didn't buy back feeders.I figured good time to do some repairs with lots almost empty.Replacing tin and redoing roof on 1 old barn.And waiting for cement guy to do some walls in my other yard._

_I'm down to 2 hd and they go to locker on Oct 29.Thats as soon as they will take them._

_$7.50 corn directly out of field maybe kind of hard to keep??Maybe take up more ice fishing this winter







_


----------

